# Post, Posting, Beitrag



## dec-sev

_By the way, I think you are the first person to answer any *post* I've made in days, which is why I have been absent_


Das Wort „Post“ wurde hier als Substantiv verwendet. Ich habe gehört, dass das deutsche Äquivalent des Wortes „des Posting“ sei . Aber hier 

_http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diskussionsforum_

habe ich „Diskussionsbeitrag“ als Variante gefunden. Ich weiß, dass in manchen Sprachen „Englischismus“ nicht begrüst sei. Warum eurer Meinung nach das „Diskussionsbeitrag“ erlag dem „Posting“? Ich persönlich glaube, dass die Übersetzung nicht genau ist, da nicht jedes Posting kann Beitrag zur Diskussion leisten.  Oder?


----------



## Hutschi

"Posting" ist allgemeiner. Deshalb würde ich "Diskussionsbeitrag" vorziehen, wenn das Posting ein Diskussionsbeitrag ist. 

"Posting" ist kürzer. Außerdem gibt es einen Hang zu Anglizismen in der deutschen Sprache bei einem großen Teil der Bevölkerung und im Internet.


----------



## Zoowärter

Also in Österreich würde niemand "Diekussionsbeitrag" sagen - außer vielleicht in einem sehr formellem Kontext (also kaum im internet).


----------



## Hutschi

Ich denke, das wird allgemein wenig gesagt. Es gibt noch einige Wörter: Beitrag, Antwort, Frage ... die kürzer und prägnanter sind. Das allgemeine Wort ist zur Zeit "Posting", denke ich. Aber es steht nur, wenn überhaupt, in neuen Wörterbüchern.


----------



## Kajjo

Das Wort "Posting" ist völlig akzeptabel, aber natürlich einer der vielen Anglizismen, die sich im Bereich Multimedia/Internet durchgesetzt haben. Statt "Diskussionsbeitrag" kann man aber auch einfach "Beitrag" sagen.

Kajjo


----------



## gaer

I was stumped a day or two ago. Someone asked me what the best word is in German for "post".

I'm positive that I've seen at least a couple German members using "Posting", yet LEO does not even mention it.

Is this yet another Anglicism? What word do our members prefer?

Gaer


----------



## jester.

A real German word that I can think of is "Beitrag". What do you think of it?


----------



## gaer

jester. said:


> A real German word that I can think of is "Beitrag". What do you think of it?


That's the problem. I'm very familiar with this word too. 

I'm looking for a German consensus!

Gaer


----------



## kt_81

gaer said:


> Is this yet another Anglicism?



Sure. "Post" and "Posting" (pl: Posts/Postings) are both used. The 'real' german version is, as already mentioned, "Beitrag". But it's not one of those words that have been 'invented' to preserve the purity of German but a very good alternative. So, two thumbs up for "Beitrag".


----------



## Paskovich

gaer said:


> What word do our members prefer?



Beitrag.


----------



## mymosyn

I think post comes from (Postal) system for the delivery of mail, so in german the noun Die Post means Post too.


----------



## Hutschi

In this case,: vielen Dank für die Post. (But I think, this is only used in E-mails. It is no anglizism, but shows the connections to the mail.) Also: Vielen Dank für den Beitrag.

If you use "posting", it is neuter:

"Vielen Dank für das Posting."


----------



## dec-sev

Hutschi said:


> In this case,: vielen Dank für die Post. (But I think, this is only used in E-mails. It is no anglizism, but shows the connections to the mail.) Also: Vielen Dank für den Beitrag.
> 
> If you use "posting", it is neuter:
> 
> "Vielen Dank für das Posting."


 
Veilen Dank für den Beitrag , Hutshi, das ist genau, was ich brauchte.
Schlagen wir die fongende Situation vor. Ich schreibe ein Posting im Forum das keinenfals inhaltsreich ist. Es ist so langweilig ist, dass niemand es liest geschweige denn antwortet. Kann ein solches Posting Beitrag genannt werden? Ich weiß, dass das Wort mehrere Bedeutungen hat, aber ich verstehe Beitrag  in  erster Linie als contribution. 

- Ich habe gestern im Forum einen Beitrag gemacht.
- Was du nicht sagst!
- Na ja, als es an den Tag gekommen ist, war er kienen Beitrag, sondern Posting.


----------



## kt_81

Yes, the postal service ist DIE Post. Aber ein Beitrag im Forum ist, wenn schon, dann DER Post. Aber DAS Posting wird eh häufiger verwendet.



dec-sev said:


> Schlagen wir die fongende Situation vor. Ich schreibe ein Posting im Forum das keinenfals inhaltsreich ist. Es ist so langweilig ist, dass niemand es liest geschweige denn antwortet. Kann ein solches Posting Beitrag genannt werden?



Ja. Im Forum gilt: Beitrag = Posting. It's not always a contribution, but hey you know.. на сарае написано слово из 3 букв, а внутри на самом деле дрова.


----------



## Hutschi

"DER Post." habe ich noch nicht gehört, aber die Sprache entwickelt sich (wie auch das Flugwesen, würde Grigori Kossonossow sagen, es entwickelt sich ...  ). Dann würde man eher sagen: "das Posting".

Normalerweise hat ein Posting Inhalt. Dann sind "Posting" und "Beitrag" Synonyme. Wenn das Posting keinen Inhalt hat, ist es auch (tatsächlich) kein Beitrag. 

Dann würde man sagen können: 

Schreibe bitte einen Beitrag. Bloße Postings sind nicht erwünscht. 

("Posting" könnte man in diesem Sinne mit "Sendung" übersetzen - aber das wird kaum gemacht.)

Bitte beachten: "Bloße" als Modifikator für Postings ist nötig, um den Sinn eindeutig zu machen: Abgrenzung von "Posting" zu "Beitrag". 

Viele Grüße von Hutschi


----------



## dec-sev

kt_81 said:


> .. на сарае написано слово из 3 букв, а внутри на самом деле дрова.


 
I wish Janna and Erloy knew Russian. Danke für unschätzbaren Beitrag. Oh, Entschulidgung.... Posting.  bloßes Posting


----------



## elroy

All right, so I tried to figure out what you were saying using an online dictionary and, well, either it's a major play on words or I'm mentally challenged because what I got was something about a barn with a 3-letter word written on it and firewood inside, so I'm thoroughly confused and as moderator I demand an explanation right away!


----------



## kt_81

Well, let 's see.

The expression "3-letter word" in Russian correspongs with the "4-letter word" in English. 


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russian_mat


> # khuy (Russian хуй) — penis, or for equivalent colloquial effect, cock
> 
> * the word of disputed origin, popularly held to derive from Mongolian, but most likely from common Balto-Slavic pool; Old Russian "Yud/Yuda" (something that gets out), as well as from Oriental "Zhuay" which means to assault.



It's one of the, if not the most offensive word. Thus, it was/and still is often written/sprayed/whatever on walls/builidings/etc. And of course there is a slight possibility that you ever see it written by some chidren/or whoever on buildings like a barn. 

-------------------------

Now, if you've bought something, open the box and there is not exactly the stuff inside that was promised you by advertising, box label, etc. you would say "What the.. ?!? This is not what I expected to be inside. Why is it stated on the box, then?" And this is where this expression comes in. "Well, it also says "x** " on the barn but inside is just the old plain firewood". 
A variation would be "Though it says "x**" on the fence, behind is just <whatever>".


----------



## Kajjo

Ich finde den Begriff "Beitrag" sehr gut und passend.

Kajjo


----------



## Ralf

Hutschi said:
			
		

> ... wie auch das Flugwesen, würde Grigori Kossonossow sagen, es entwickelt sich ...


..., Genossen Bauern! 

So viel Zeit muss sein! (SCNR)

Ralf


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Den Begriff "Posting" kannte ich überhaupt nicht! Klingt komisch... 

Naja, man lernt nie aus.


----------



## mymosyn

Ich habe das Wort im Deutsche Wörterbuch nachgeschlagen. 


"POST, f., plur. posten, im 16. jh. entlehnt aus franz. poste, ital. posta, mlat. posta (im sinne von lat. statio DU CANGE 3, 1, 382) aus lat. posita (a positis equis FRISCH 2, 67b. DIEZ4 254), der standort der zur beförderung und weiterbeförderung aufgestellten laufboten oder pferde. das (zunächst den zwecken der staatsverwaltung dienende) boten- und postwesen scheint zuerst."

Deutsches Wörterbuch von Jacob Grimm und Wilhelm Grimm.(R) 


aber ich weiß nicht, weil meine deutsche Sprache nicht sehr gut ist.

Vielen Dank allerseits


----------



## gaer

jorge_val_ribera said:


> Den Begriff "Posting" kannte ich überhaupt nicht! Klingt komisch...
> 
> Naja, man lernt nie aus.


Yesterday I used the search feature to look through posts of some of our more active German members.

Although "Beitrag" was most common, "Posting" was not unusual. Most notable was the fact that many of our members who do not use "Posting" in German use it in English (posting) instead of "post". 

Gaer


----------



## Kajjo

gaer said:


> Although "Beitrag" was most common, "Posting" was not unusual. Most notable was the fact that many of our members who do not use "Posting" in German use it in English (posting) instead of "post".


*smile* Very interesting! And do I assume correctly that "posting" in English is absolutely wrong?

Kajjo


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:


> *smile* Very interesting! And do I assume correctly that "posting" in English is absolutely wrong?
> 
> Kajjo


I don't think so, Kajjo. I've seen "posting" countless times in this forum, in English messages, and it never struck me as anything terribly awkward.

However, I personally prefer "post", and it is no accident that your info says: "Posts: 2,255".

Does your screen show the same thing, or is their a language setting that changes what you see to German?

I never checked for such an option. 

Gaer


----------

